#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Como fazer conexão de ccr 1036 para Olt de 8 portas Ubiquiti

## WirleiIsp

Boa noite, comprei uma Olt de 8 portas Ubiquiti e estou em dúvida de qual Gbic comprar para fazer a conexão da CCR 1036 com a olt ou se tem outra forma de fazer a conexão. Estou iniciando agora.

----------


## jallesvides

Olá @*WirleiIsp*, tudo bem?

A recomendação é utilizar GBICs da linha UFiber:

----------


## WirleiIsp

@*jallesvides* Obrigado pela resposta. Pesquise e achei os GBICS da MIKROTIK SFP S+2332LC10D 10G 10KM PAR DE MÓDULOS. Não daria certo? Tem algum problema de incompatibilidade por parte da Ubiquiti?

----------


## codornairai

vai ligar com 10km dentro do IDC? se sim vai ter que adicionar atenuadores

----------


## WirleiIsp

@*codornairai* vai ser ligado com no maximo 5 metros de distancia.

----------


## jallesvides

> @*jallesvides* Obrigado pela resposta. Pesquise e achei os GBICS da MIKROTIK SFP S+2332LC10D 10G 10KM PAR DE MÓDULOS. Não daria certo? Tem algum problema de incompatibilidade por parte da Ubiquiti?


A OLT Ubiquiti não possui qualquer tipo de bloqueio nas interfaces Uplinks. Se o GBIC mencionado obedece as normas estabelecidas pelo IEEE, acredito que deva funcionar. Porém eu garanto total compatibilidade apenas com módulos UBTN.

----------


## Danusio

aqui uso um par de gbic bidirecional para 3km e funcionou muito bem, a marca é tp-link

----------


## WirleiIsp

@*jallesvides* Muito Obrigado pela resposta.

----------


## WirleiIsp

Muito obrigado pela resposta amigo @*Danusio*

----------


## brunolmoura

Cara se vc vai usar no mesmo rack esse é o cabo, tem de 1,2 e 3 metros.

https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...UaAu7bEALw_wcB

----------


## brunolmoura

Aqui o site do fabricante

https://www.ui.com/accessories/fiber-modules-cable/

----------

